# Looking for recommendations based on Debussy's La Mer



## hwm (Jan 9, 2008)

I enjoy plenty of music, but none at the level of Debussy's La Mer. With this in mind, are there any particular symphonic recommendations that any of you guys have for something that I might enjoy? I'm really open to pretty much anything. 

This being my first post I should also apologize if a thread like this crowds your forum. Thanks!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

i think you should analyze what it is you enjoy so much in 'la mer'; the harmonic 'language', the way the instruments were used (orchestration), the feeling or image you might pick up from a hearing, and let that be a guide as to what should be sampled next.

try these -

debussy, prelude to the afternoon of a faune
ravel, daphnis & chloe suites
respighi, pines of rome

dj


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

How familiar are you with Debussy's music? I'll post just a few recommendations of other Debussy works and then just a few other things that might be along the lines you'd be interested in...

_More by Debussy:

_*Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun *(preferably Michael Tilson Thomas' recording from the early 70s)

*Nocturnes 
*
Claudio Abbado did a good concert suite of extracts from Debussy's opera *Pelleas et Melisande*. (the opera itself is REALLY good as well if you want to explore that later, but this concert suite is a nice intro to it).
This is definitely some of Debussy's finest symphonic music, along with La Mer. Start here! 

_In addition, there are these Debussy works:
_*Danse sacree et profane for harp & strings * (not as well known, but this is a fun little piece)

And also highly recommended: the "symphonic sketches" from The *Martyrdom of St. Sebastien, **Jeux *and *Images *.

For most of Debussy's orchestral music, I'd recommend Boulez' recordings.

Also, while not symphonic music, if you like *La Mer*, then I suspect you might like the Preludes for piano. Krystian Zimmerman has an excellent recording of this on the DG label.

OK, now for just a couple other composers, in a similar vein, in no particular order:

_Maurice Ravel:

_*Daphnis et Chloe*

*Alborada del Gracioso*

*The "Mother Goose" suite *

(again Boulez' recordings I find to be excellent)

Of course, there's also Holst's *The Planets*

And Stravinsky's *The Firebird*

Ravel was a younger contemporary of Debussy's, and while Ravel was certainly a wonderful composer in his own right, there was certainly some heavy influence of Debussy on Ravel's music. Holst also picked up on some of Debussy's harmonic language. I think Stravinsky owes a lot to Debussy as well (even *The Rite of Spring *has many "Debussian" passages, though put to a completely different purpose).

Hopefully that will give you a good "hit list" to for starters!


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

You've got insomnia too, David?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

fool on the hill said:


> You've got insomnia too, David?


always and forever!!!!!!!! 

dj


----------



## hwm (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I've explored a lot of Debussy and Ravel, both of which I like quite a lot. I've always meant to check out Holst but have never quite got to it, so that will be next on the list for me.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

Try Vaughan Williams, I was shopping around on iTunes and got an album with his Lark Ascending and Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis, sort out comes out of the same field as a lot of Debussy's stuff. The recording i have is with Marrinier and Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## hwm (Jan 9, 2008)

So I've listened to Holst's The Planets a few times and at the moment I would have to say that Saturn is my favorite movement. I'll also try and check out Ralph Vaughan Williams when I get the chance. Thanks for all the suggestions so far!


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

hwm said:


> I enjoy plenty of music, but none at the level of Debussy's La Mer.


_La Mer_ is my all time favourite piece of music, hwm. And I have been searching for pieces like it for quite some time. The only two pieces that come close for me so far are:

Ravel - _Daphnis et Chloé_
Ravel - _La Valse_

For _La Mer_, I like Munch with the Boston Symphony. In general, any orchestra specializing in French repertoire would probably do for these pieces.

I also love:

Respighi - _Birth of Venus_, from _Three Botticelli Pictures_
Debussy - _Ce Qu'a Vu le Vent de l'Ouest_ from _Les Préludes_ for piano.
Sir Arthur Bliss - _Colour Symphony_

Composers Charles Griffes, Carol Szymanowski and Fauré are recommendable.

If you like piano music, I've got more suggestions.


----------



## Habib (Jan 29, 2009)

Other good impressions of the sea/nature:

Britten - Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes
Sibelius - The Oceanides & The Tempest suite (especially the storm sequence at the end)
Vaughan Williams - Sinfonia Antarctica (Symphony No. 7)
Beethoven - Pastoral Symphony


----------



## Over the Rainbow (Oct 12, 2018)

Staying at "La Mer"
I you don't know it, a fantastic version


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Try these essentially unknown composer: a whole new look on La Mer. Gilson is one among many Flemish composers who are really worth exploring. The Discover label issued a slew of recordings 30 years ago that you might want to seek out. Ebay is a good source.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

OP is 10 years old people, poster never been seen again.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> OP is 10 years old people, poster never been seen again.


It's a great idea for a thread, though.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

regenmusic said:


> It's a great idea for a thread, though.


You are free to make a game/poll .


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> You are free to make a game/poll .


I would rather just keep following this thread.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I like Boulez's conducting for almost anything.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------

